# Strange nfs client behavior with 13.1



## Norm (Sep 8, 2022)

What is going on here?
Just starting to install a new FreeBSD 13.1 so it's a highly basic system right now.
I need to mount to some shares to continue my work but cannot connect to a centos NFS server.

10.0.0.12 is a TrueNAS server with NFS shares on it while 10.0.0.7 is a CentOS server with an NFS server on it.
The exports is there and allows connections from all 10.0.0.1/24 and the firewall as well.
There is nothing that should prevent the new FreeBSD client from connecting and as we can see, it can to the TN server.

```
$ mount 10.0.0.12:/mnt/tn01pool/wwwshare/ /var/www/html/
$ mount 10.0.0.7:/etc/test/ /etc/test/
[tcp] 10.0.0.7:/etc/test: RPCPROG_NFS: RPC: Port mapper failure - RPC: Timed out
[
C
$ nmap 10.0.0.7
PORT     STATE SERVICE
111/tcp  open  rpcbind
2049/tcp open  nfs

$ showmount -e 10.0.0.7
RPC: Port mapper failure
showmount: can't do exports rpc
```
From other CentOS servers already using this NFS share, they get the following;

```
$ showmount -e 10.0.0.7
clnt_create: RPC: Unable to receive
```


----------



## gpw928 (Sep 9, 2022)

Have you added the following to /etc/rc.conf (and rebooted):
	
	



```
nfs_client_enable="YES"
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2022)

NFSv4 doesn't use RPC, at least not the rpcbind(8) kind. And showmount(8) is NFSv3 only. NFSv4 operates on port 2049 only. While NFSv3 uses RPC via port 111 to open a random port, which makes it a pain to firewall.


----------



## Norm (Sep 9, 2022)

gpw928 said:


> Have you added the following to /etc/rc.conf (and rebooted):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I tried that too based on some posts I found. I didn't seem to make sense to add that for the client on 13.1.


----------

